# IBS and alcohol.



## Catherine13 (Jun 17, 2013)

First of all I know that alcohol is a big no no, I haven't had an alcoholic drink since I was diagnosed 4 years ago, I don't even drink juice or soda. The question is, is there any alcoholic drink that while drunk in moderation might not upset my IBS so much?? I know we are all different, everyone will have a different response to different foods/drinks but I'm so tired of going to parties/weddings and being the one who never toasts, because around here it's bad luck to toast with water. It kinda makes me feel left out and I already feel so left out about so many things.


----------



## LivingHappyWithIBS (May 22, 2013)

Red wine is a very safe bet. If you go with Zinfandel, it also has low tannins, so it's a great no headache feeling in the AM. I also like Smirnoff Vodka (its one of the few vodkas that are gluten free) with water and a lime wedge. At home I can safely drink a margarita with Suaza tequilla with Baja Bob margarita mix (low calorie, too!). Avoid any flavored liquors (learned that lesson the hard way), sangria (fructose overload!) and rum. Rum does bad things, especially if you have IBS-D. Cheers!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For some people the ethanol itself is enough of an irritant, but generally avoiding things that set off IBS in addition to that may mean at least you can have a few sips of a drink for a toast without issue.

So avoiding carbonated beverages, mixed drinks with juices other than lemon/lime or sodas with sweeteners that bother you may help.

People seem to find clear liquors better than colored or flavored. You might see if there is a wine you tolerate, either the reds mentioned or a dry white that isn't oaky (so no chardonay but maybe a pinot grigio)

I'd try things out one evening when you don't have anywhere to go the next day and try a small beverage and see if you do OK with it.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

If FODMAP type foods irritate you than dry white wine is your safest best.


----------

